# I shed 4.5g from my bike!



## been200mph (May 28, 2004)

Okay, okay... that wasn't the real intent. But... I did throw the wheelset decals on the scale after I removed them, lol. I have AC CR-350's on it and never really did care for the AC decals or the Wheelsmith Spokes & Custom Built by Mike Garcia decals either. Especially now that they're on the TCR. Much nicer with the stealth look. And hey, 4.5g is 4.5g. :ihih:


----------



## berndrea (Apr 29, 2010)

I just took some decals off my korso for my scott, 11grams! Down with the stickers!


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

I took the Ksyrium SL stickers of my Mavics. I'm way faster now.


----------



## berndrea (Apr 29, 2010)

mmm. I've contemplated removing my Ksyriums SL stickers.


----------



## CurbDestroyer (Mar 6, 2008)

I took the stickers off my rims, but that was just because I didn't like the way the stickers looked.


----------



## hotfeat1227 (Jul 13, 2009)

I shaved! another 5.32 grams!!!1!


----------



## been200mph (May 28, 2004)

Actually before the last ride I pinched a loaf and was able to ride 1.8643 mph faster! :thumbsup:


----------



## lunky (Jan 6, 2006)

5 grams here, 10 grams there and soon your talking about some real weight savings. I removed my numerous wheel labels also and saved about 10 grams. I did it mostly for the basic look I wanted but I couldn't help checking the weight difference.


----------



## Iwannapodiumgirl (Jun 26, 2002)

i added decals to my wheelset to exceed the UCI weight limit...


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

I rode through some horse poop a few days ago and my front tire spattered it all over my downtube. Came to about 3 grams when I finally scraped it off.


----------



## been200mph (May 28, 2004)

Bob Ross said:


> I rode through some horse poop a few days ago and my front tire spattered it all over my downtube. Came to about 3 grams when I finally scraped it off.


Pfftttt..... if you'd ride faster the moisture would evaporate and it'd weigh less. Or, was it dry when you scraped it off? Is your bike a Trek? I hear they make good bikes.


----------



## Oracle7775 (Sep 16, 2009)

I took 11 pounds off the "engine," and my wife says it rides like a dream...  


(Now only if I had the cash to replace the 20lb bike!)


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Oracle7775 said:


> I took 11 pounds off the "engine," and my wife says it rides like a dream...
> 
> 
> (Now only if I had the cash to replace the 20lb bike!)


Hey mine is 21 lbs with pedals and computer. Just keep working on the engine. It's way cheaper to lose weight there!!!!!


----------

